# Is Leon Morris reformed ?



## Mayflower (Nov 2, 2005)

I read many times postive things about Leon Morris, esspecially his commentaries. Is he reformed/calvinist ?


----------



## yeutter (Nov 2, 2005)

Leon Morris has always seemed to me to be Reformed.

Here is an online sermon by Morris

http://articles.christiansunite.com/article341.shtml


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Nov 2, 2005)

from: http://faith.propadeutic.com/authors/bibleref.html


> Leon Morris (b. 1914) - conservative evangelical New Testament scholar with a *generally Reformed* approach to interpretation. Retired as principal of Ridley College in Australia in 1979, founder of the Evangelical Alliance of Victoria, and author of 51 books. His works center on Christ's atonement, and he is known for focusing on the concerns of pastors and laymen regardless of the trends of academia. Morris also helped produce the NIV and ESV Bible versions. Titles: _The Apostolic Preaching of the Cross; The Atonement: Its Meaning and Significance; The Cross in the New Testament; New Testament Theology;_ Tyndale New Testament Commentary series (Ed.); and commentaries on Matthew, Luke, John, Romans, 1 Corinthians, Galatians, Ephesians, 1-2 Thessalonians, Hebrews, and Revelation.



Leon Morris and Phillip Edgecumbe Hughes are two 20th century Anglicans cut from the same cloth as bishop J. C. Ryle (19th c.)--and other Reformed men, both bishops and lower clergy in the church of England--who stayed true to Reformed and Protestant doctrine (which the 39 Articles certainly are) while occupying station in the established church.

[Edited on 11-2-2005 by Contra_Mundum]


----------

